# Tablet Zugriff über Wlan

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf das Tablet über Wlan mittels Dateimanager zuzugreifen?

----------

## firefly

Ein Tablet ist nichts anderes als ein "Computer". Daher muss auf dem Tablet ein server (ftp, ssh oder ähnliches) laufen, der den zugriff ermöglicht.

----------

## mike155

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf das Tablet über Wlan mittels Dateimanager zuzugreifen?

 

Wenn Du uns schreibst, welches Tablet Du hast und welches Betriebssystem darauf läuft, können wir Dir vielleicht helfen. Geht es Dir mehr um die Frage, ob das überhaupt geht, oder geht es Dir um das Thema WLAN?

Kannst Du das Tablet denn von einem anderen Computer mit "ping" über das WLAN anpingen? Bekommst Du dabei vernünftige round-trip-Zeiten (alle Pings unter 10ms, keine Ausreißer)?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Es geht um den Zugriff über WLAN. Ich denke, ich werde Airdroid ausprobieren.

System Gentoo default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd (stable). Tablet Samsung Tab A 2016 WiFi. Über USB will ich nicht erst probieren. Das mtpfs unter Linux hat bei meinen verschiedenen Geräten noch nie viel Freude bereitet.

----------

## mike155

Ich habe mal bei Google gesucht. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, geht es bei Android nicht out-of-the-box. Stattdessen muss man eine App installieren. Dabei kann man entweder eine SSH Server App oder eine File Manager App installieren. 

Vor einer File Manager App, "ES File Explorer", wird auch gleich wegen einer möglichen Hintertür gewarnt: übel, übel... 

Also, ich würde es mit einer SSH Server App versuchen - aber auch nur, wenn diese auch im Source Code vorliegt.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich habe das mit KDE-Connect realisiert    

```
emerge kde-misc/kdeconnect
```

Und auf dem Tablet | Smartphone https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.kde.kdeconnect_tp&hl=de

Einstellungen findest du in sen Systemsettings (plasma) und in der App.

Ich habe zwei Freigaben definiert, 1x das Smartphone (Samsung S :Cool:  und 1x die sd-card.

Kannst du bequem in Dolphi bearbeiten - vorallen Dingen der Filetransfer geht rastend schnell, in beide Richtungen

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Ich habe mal bei Google gesucht. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, geht es bei Android nicht out-of-the-box. Stattdessen muss man eine App installieren. Dabei kann man entweder eine SSH Server App oder eine File Manager App installieren. 
> 
> Vor einer File Manager App, "ES File Explorer", wird auch gleich wegen einer möglichen Hintertür gewarnt: übel, übel... 
> 
> Also, ich würde es mit einer SSH Server App versuchen - aber auch nur, wenn diese auch im Source Code vorliegt.

 

Dann würde ich den ssh server via f-droid auf dem gerät installieren, denn dort sind AFAIK alle apps opensource

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Werde mal probieren.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Schau dir mal net-p2p/syncthing an und Syncthing bei f-droid.

Ist eine interessante Zwischenlösung, wenn man nicht gleich eine Cloud braucht oder ein NAS.

Noch ein Nachtrag: Ich hab bisher nie Probleme gehabt einfach ein Android-Smartphone per USB einzustecken, dann beim Android auf dem Display "USB Aufladen in Daten Übertragen" zu ändern und dann konnte ich sofort mit dem Filemanager von Gnome gewohnt Browsen und Dateien verschieben. Hab aber auch überall ein aktuelles Android 8 und Lineageos laufen.

----------

## musv

Ich verwende seit Ewigkeiten KDEConnect. 

Tablet -> PC funktioniert problemlos

PC-> Tablet ist manchmal problematisch.

Für MTP gibt's auch mehrere Möglichkeiten:

KDE Kioslaves: Ist eine Katastrophe und funktioniert eigentlich nie.

Simple-MTP: Einfach und zuverlässig.

GVFS: Nie ausprobiert. Ist eher relevant für die Gnome-Nutzer.

FTP kann man auch nutzen, ist aber zu umständlich.

Und zur Not, zumindest im Rettungsfall, hab ich auch schon ADB verwendet.

----------

